# mk1 aba swap question



## ShaggyMutt1 (Jun 19, 2012)

Will the obd2 throttle body clear the hood when using the mk4 intake manifold? Any pics? Which throttle cable?


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

Only if you turn it sideways. MK2 throttle cable


----------



## TM87 (Dec 30, 2008)

Ill post a pic of mine. I just tilted the hood slightly.


----------



## ShaggyMutt1 (Jun 19, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

or buy our drop plate and it fixes it all and no mods needed 

http://nothingleavesstock.com/online-store/#ecwid:category=2903030&mode=product&product=14166951


----------



## ShaggyMutt1 (Jun 19, 2012)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> or buy our drop plate and it fixes it all and no mods needed
> 
> http://nothingleavesstock.com/online-store/#ecwid:category=2903030&mode=product&product=14166951



I would but that thing costs too much!


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

not for what it is and what it cost to make

flip, cut the hood, hammer the valve cover and rig the throttle cable:thumbup:


----------



## ShaggyMutt1 (Jun 19, 2012)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> not for what it is and what it cost to make
> 
> flip, cut the hood, hammer the valve cover and rig the throttle cable:thumbup:


Or maybe you guys can give me one free and I'll promote them for you guys!


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

been there, done that. 
fitted, tested and took pictures on a customers car.


----------



## TM87 (Dec 30, 2008)

ShaggyMutt1 said:


> Or maybe you guys can give me one free and I'll promote them for you guys!


:laugh:opcorn:opcorn:

Josh,
Maybe you can give me berg kit flares, I'll promote your company.:laugh::heart:


----------



## ShaggyMutt1 (Jun 19, 2012)

I am still waiting for someone to reverse engineer that mk3 aba swap harness


----------



## TM87 (Dec 30, 2008)

ShaggyMutt1 said:


> I am still waiting for someone to reverse engineer that mk3 aba swap harness


Is that sarcasm??
NLS has the plug and play harness already.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

haha..

plain and simple.
NLS makes EVERYTHING to drop in a obd2 ABA in a mk1. 

-plug and play harness, hook up 3 wires and your running. simple? can't get any easier
-throttle body drop plate
-block breather plate
-if needed- 02a/j trans mount kits
-wide body mk1 2 door flair kits
-carbon fiber duck bills

-etc...


----------



## ShaggyMutt1 (Jun 19, 2012)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> haha..
> 
> plain and simple.
> NLS makes EVERYTHING to drop in a obd2 ABA in a mk1.
> ...


So how do you guys mod the mk3 harness not to use the mk3 cluster?


----------



## ShaggyMutt1 (Jun 19, 2012)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> haha..
> 
> plain and simple.
> NLS makes EVERYTHING to drop in a obd2 ABA in a mk1.
> ...


Honest to god that harness is way too expensive or I would of bought it already


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

its not expensive for the person that hacks up thier harness then has to pay a shop to REdo the wiring....pay to play if you don't know what your doing and play if you want it clean, warrenty'd and simple without cutting anything in your car.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

ShaggyMutt1 said:


> So how do you guys mod the mk3 harness not to use the mk3 cluster?


we wire it to work with the mk1 harness....if we told you how, we would be giving away part of our product and the reason why you pay for the simple swap. another reason you pay for the harness...its simple, drops in, no cutting, no hack up dash for a mk3 cluster that doesn't fit. keep it all OEM look


----------



## ShaggyMutt1 (Jun 19, 2012)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> we wire it to work with the mk1 harness....if we told you how, we would be giving away part of our product and the reason why you pay for the simple swap. another reason you pay for the harness...its simple, drops in, no cutting, no hack up dash for a mk3 cluster that doesn't fit. keep it all OEM look



Well if you guys can mod it so can I! Its worth saving 425 for me then I'll put your harness sales out of business.


----------



## vwbobd (Dec 15, 2005)

ShaggyMutt1 said:


> Well if you guys can mod it so can I! Its worth saving 425 for me then I'll put your harness sales out of business.


If you could do it you would have already. From the way you talk you dont have the skills or you would just shut up and do it.


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

ShaggyMutt1 said:


> I am still waiting for someone to reverse engineer that mk3 aba swap harness


honestly it's not going to come from me. i could do a detailed step by step video "how to" for making a plug and play wiring harness and i'd still get tons of PM's over stuff i already covered. 

what NLS came up with is not easy for someone who's not comfortable with wiring or reading a bentley to just whip out. 

i know Josh thinks my piggy back way is a "hacked" way to wire up a swap but honestly it doesn't get any easier than that unless you buy his kit. and i can assure you the cost of me traveling somewhere to help someone wire something up is far less than what NLS charges for their drop in harness :beer:


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> we wire it to work with the mk1 harness....if we told you how, we would be giving away part of our product and the reason why you pay for the simple swap. another reason you pay for the harness...its simple, drops in, no cutting, no hack up dash for a mk3 cluster that doesn't fit. keep it all OEM look


emailed you guys about this... Ill pay the $ if i know its done rite


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

redzone98 said:


> emailed you guys about this... Ill pay the $ if i know its done rite


uses oem harness tape, oem connectors,complete with connectors/fuse/relay. no splicing needed. lay out harness, hook up 3 wires, start car


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> uses oem harness tape, oem connectors,complete with connectors/fuse/relay. no splicing needed. lay out harness, hook up 3 wires, start car


Make one for the OBD1 so i can buy it


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

possible soon. want to have a test car here 1st for it as we would test it before just wiring and selling it.


----------



## CasuallyWreckless (Aug 27, 2007)

I have an 84 rocco, a 95 aba with harness and I'm only by cabela's you give me a good price I may allow you guys to save me the hassle


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

email me the info and what you have done and need... nothingleavesstockjuno.com


----------



## CasuallyWreckless (Aug 27, 2007)

The cars completely stock as of right now. 84 Cis ac still in the car. I pulled the aba I have out of a 95 cabrio to do a Vr swap for my fiancé. I am more than capable of doin it myself but like I said if you guys are looking for a test mule and give me a good price it'll save me time from swapping the whole car to ce2 like I did/ still gotta finish in my vr6 Rocco.
That email link says its not valid


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

sorry  link fixed...we can talk 

[email protected]


----------



## CasuallyWreckless (Aug 27, 2007)

Email sent:thumbup: ill be able to reply periodically I'm out in my garage:beer:


----------



## ((a.v.))mk-1 (Dec 10, 2010)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> haha..
> 
> plain and simple.
> NLS makes EVERYTHING to drop in a obd2 ABA in a mk1.
> ...


I didn't see the duck bills


----------

